# Popping Sounds * Squeaky Floors



## sgbnc (Nov 18, 2005)

Any ideas why I am hearing popping sounds in the house? They seem to be coming from outside during different times of the day. Hearing them for years but no problems have shown up. Also, my floors have started to snap, crackle pop throughout the house. Could the 2 be related? Any ideas. Really quite baffled.


----------



## HandyMac (Nov 19, 2005)

Where are you located?
How old is the house?
What kind of construction/siding?
Any idea of what the subfloor material is?

Sounds as if there are some construction issues, but so many variables without more precise info.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds like the house is probably just settling. Would have to know more information listed by Handy to get a better idea of what.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 13, 2006)

Popping sounds around the outside walls can sometimes be a side effect of modern truss construction. The pre-load on a truss can set up a situation for transferring loads with such things as temperature changes and humidity. If the popping seems to be coming from the outside, that's where I'd start looking for the cause. If the popping seems to be coming from the floor, especially from the outside walls, You might check the piers and their relationship to the girder beams. Steel shims sometimes work their way out, and sometimes, get crushed into the bottom of the girder. The result is settling of the walls inside, doors that won't shut, floors out of level and strange behavior where the joists meet the outer band joist. 

One more thing, Sorry, I get excited sometimes, Check your bath exhaust fans. They move so much moisture into the attic when they're not vented properly. 

Tom in KY, former superintendent for a company riddled with warranty issues.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2006)

This sounds like you have a metal roof. The like to expand and contract in the evening mostly. I have seen them actually pop the nails out in some areas when the attic temperatures get really hot and the roof is a dark color, like most painted types.

The floor is due to being to dry in the winter when the heat removes any moisture from the wood. You could put some moisture in the air .. but dont overdo it or you end up with bigger problems, Health wise!!
You dont say your region/location or house siding/roofing type, so feedback is limited.

You don't happen to live on a firing range?????  

InspectorD


----------

